# Here are some more pictures and the finished sorority tank! YAY



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I finally got the sorority tank the way I want it... whew, 
I feel bad because I have Spoof in a 2 gallon, Skye in a one gallon, and Pip In a one gallon... The new boy is in the 2.5 gallon... But I do frequent water changes. 100% on the small 1 to 2 gallon tanks every other day, and will probably do the same to the 2.5 gallon too. Is that too much? 
Heating for the small ones is tough bc the only small heaters I have found were 34 bucks O.O for up to 3 gallons... jeez I have extra heaters laying around so I only had to get one for the new guy, but still O.O
I need another 10 gallon to put the guy in, divided of course.
Here are some pictures of the new ones.

Here is the new girl, Yuki, she changed color overnight see?









Here is the red girl Ami.









Here is the new cambodian girl Sakura.









Here is the tank now for them. 









Here are a few cute pics I decided to throw in of them.









And Here is the new Dragon boy, I think he is delta, or a REALLY wide tailed viel.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE your new girl!! They're all beautiful.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

amazing girls! love them! would kill for girls like that!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

aweh thanks, they are sweet for newbies in the tank, letting me "pet" them while I arrange stuff in the tank, I love em


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice!!!! I'd _highly_ recommend you get at least 2 more girls though. Things may seem fine now, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I am going to get more girls very soon, at least by the end of next week.
These were the only ones they had at the time except one that had a swim bladder disease and stuff wrong with her, and I feel bad for leaving her, but I can't handle bringing one that looks that bad into the sorority... I had no hospital tank ready for her either.


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh wow, I've never really wanted to have females because their coloring never seems very exciting to me, but I really like all of yours! Gorgeous!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty girls.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Everything looks great  Beautiful girlies.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty girls!! I really like your dragon!!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys  how many females can I fit in a 10 gallon?


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I was told 6 to 8 in a 10 gallon. I also read somewhere, 10 but I think that would really be pushing it. Love your girls!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I had 6 at one time as long as you give them lots of hidding places they should be fine.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Dragonfish on here has a sorority tank and knows a lot about them. Go ahead and msg her I'm sure she can give u some advice.

I'm actually thinking about doing a sorority tank as well. Gonna do a planted tank with many different types of plants. The easy ones that only need low light of course XD! Figured I could setup an ecosystem so water changes only needed to be done weekly and at 25% drainage XD!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

In a 10G 4-6 is recommended. 6 is better though.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh okay.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely girls!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you :3 I love em, Akira is trying to be all boss fish >>


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

yeah they actually develop a pecking order similar to a pack. So usually one will try to be Alpha while the rest are set in orders. 

I can't wait to get my 20 gallon fully plant the tank then put in 8 females at once XD!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you think I could push 8 in there?


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

6 at most for a 10gal. 20gal you could do 8 for sure 10 is really pushing it. In my opinion.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

They're all lovely. <3 Congrats on your sorority! Aren't they fun? :3


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The most I would do in a 10g is eight. I've heard 10 is fine but I think that's pushing it too... 

Good luck! I plan to video tape it when I introduce my girls, so I can show people that aggression is normal.


----------

